# Half tower with crows nest and really comfy seat!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out how clean looking the underside of the hard top looks. The only brace is under where the acual load is placed. We use a 3/4 inch cored panel that is self supporting. The glass part is expensive but there is very little metal under the top to wax. This will stay looking new for some time!


----------



## CAVEMAN (Feb 25, 2008)

great work. you guys do a great job.very pleased with my tower. thanks again


----------

